# Trivia 10/27



## luckytrim (Oct 27, 2018)

trivia 10/27
DID YOU KNOW....
From our “Isn’t it Ironic” Department :
The first person to add sugar to chewing gum, in 1869, was a  Dentist !

1. Finish the title to this Moe Bandy hit : "She's Acting  Single (I'm 
Drinking ________)"
(One Word)
2. Judy Garland won the part of Dorothy after another child  star was turned 
down; Reason; singing voice not strong enough... Who was it  ?
3. In Jerusalem there is a museum called Yad Vashem, whose  exhibits are 
connected to.... what ?
4. What does the acronym BMI stand for ?
5. What fruit is used to make the alcoholic drink known as  Perry?
6. Name That Flick ;
"Faith is believing in things when common sense tells you not  to."
7. Which well-known Gospel hymn begins with "O Lord my God!  When I in 
awesome wonder...
8. There were/are seven automobiles that classify as a 'Pony'  car... Name 
four for credit...
You don't have to get the year, just make and  model...
(Bonus; name them all)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Nazi’s of Germany before and during WWII would never refer  to themselves 
as ‘Nazi’ .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Doubles
2. Shirley Temple
3. the Holocaust
4. Body Mass Index
5. Pears
6. "Miracle on 34th Street"
7. 'How Great Thou Art'
8. 1967 Chevrolet Camaro Z28. ... 1967 Ford Mustang GT. ...  1969 Pontiac 
Trans Am. ... 1970 AAR Plymouth 'Cuda. ... 1970 Mercury Cougar  Eliminator. 
... 1970 Dodge Hemi Challenger. ...
1970 AMC AMX.

TRUTH !!
The term 'Nazi' was a hostile nickname, rather like 'Commie'  for 
'Communist'. They referred to themselves as  'Nationalsozialisten' ('National 
Socialists'). Moreover, in some southern Bavarian dialects the  word 'Nazi' 
was already in use in the sense of a 'clumsy person,  buffoon'!


----------

